# Rosie - my other Myo kidded twins



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - I am out in the barn and I can tell that Rosie is getting close - but man - 5 minutes later I hear a noise - go look - and she is pushing - WHAT!

Run in the house to grab MORE towels - run back out - AGAIN - a kid on the ground. Black with little white doeling. Then, a white with black doeling backwards.

Going to go take pics


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new girls.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you

The little black with white doeling is sold. The white one is still available - $125.00


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!! Those are some nice looking kids!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just wanted to make sure it is on the thread - these kids are half Myo half Nigi


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow nice and fast the best 

congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:shocked: WOW...Very FAST! Congrats on 2 girls too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - think I might be in the wrong business with the nigi drama queens - LOL!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

wow hahahaha


----------

